# Problema en amplificador clase D simulado



## adrian2008 (Jul 30, 2012)

Saludos amigos del foro, muy humildemente me permito preguntarles acerca de por que, en la simulación de un amplificador clase D, a lo que esta aumentando la amplitud de la señal senoidal, empieza a disminuir la frecuencia, a que  se debe esto y si es posible corregirlo, soy novato en electrónica pero are todo lo posible por comprenderles, el amplificador que estoy haciendo es una mezcla de algunos que encontré aquí y otros de la web y lo estoy simulando en multisim 11. Adjunto imágenes de la simulación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2012)

¿ Y si ponés el circuito así lo vemos ? 

Saludos !


----------



## adrian2008 (Ago 29, 2012)

Bueno aqui esta el circuito, lo hice con optocopladores, por que fue la unica manera de poder conseguir que swicharan los mosfet con el voltaje completo, trate de muchas formas con transistores pero no lo lograba, nose si por fallas del multisim o por fallas mias, el caso es que lo hice empiricamente, solo con la intencion de ver como se comportaba un amplficador clase D y como se veia la onda en la salida, ahora que si esta bien o no, no lo se, solo se que al pasarlo alo real cuando probe si swichaban los mosfet. Lo hice asi : mandaba el anodo del opto a 5 voltios y swicheaba el mosfet de arriba y despues mandaba el otro, y cortaba el otro y swicheaba el de abajo, lo probaba con un multimetro y si aparecia toda la tension de la fuente +- no se si esta bien o no y si funcionaria en lo real como amplificador tampoco lo se,  ustedes lo diran


----------

